# Hey, nice to meet you! /What breed is she?



## ChelseaLee93 (Jul 28, 2021)

So ..this lovely girl started to come to my garden the past 2 months, she's done a great job choosing me I think 
I started to feed her and let her on my bed, to buying her a shelter for the garden just incase I'm at work. I am taking her to the vets next week, would have gone before but alot has came up
She's a beautiful cat who chirps at me, I've never kept a cat before so I'm here getting educated 

She doesn't seem to be old, her teeth are perfectly white. Oh and I've started calling her Mew, asked all my neighborhood where she's from nobody seems to know. I will love to find out just what breed she is,her personality is so funny and the 🦋 on her head! More importantly see if she has a chip or not to do the right thing and give her to her owner 
My 15 year old dog passed away this January, and I wanted a fluff all around the house, I'm enjoying it for now.
Ill keep you updated!



X


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

She is so cute.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

ChelseaLee93 said:


> So ..this lovely girl started to come to my garden the past 2 months, she's done a great job choosing me I think
> I started to feed her and let her on my bed, to buying her a shelter for the garden just incase I'm at work. I am taking her to the vets next week, would have gone before but alot has came up
> She's a beautiful cat who chirps at me, I've never kept a cat before so I'm here getting educated
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum! 

I'm very sorry to hear that your dog has passed, and while you must miss him terribly, it's comforting to have a furry friend in our lives. 

The cat that adopted you is so cute. Love the butterfly! I have one cat that meows (and meows and meows!) and another one who just squeaks. She sounds like she's part mouse.

Definitely keep us updated with you and Mew!


----------

